# AMB Lap Counter system



## JMack12

Just curious as to how much a new - or used - AMB lap counting computer scoring system would go for, including the loops, transponders, etc. to try and get some local racing going in some parking lots or something. Not really looking to purchase anything right away, just trying to get an idea of how much these things run. At this point, I have NOT looked on eBay or anywhere else for that matter; figgered I'm come to the people here that would know where to start looking 

Thanks!


----------



## clarkwhoracing

There are some one e-bay and from what I seen you are going to pay a couple grand or so for a complete system with everything.

They are not cheap but if you can get something going and have people show then it is a great investment.

Not sure where else you might find any other than e-bay and maybe some track is closing and they have a system for sale here on the boards.

mike


----------



## Echeconnee

I have one I AM SELLING FOR 1500 COMPLETE


----------



## swtour

I just sold a complete system (AMB8800 w/ AMB20 upgrade) 20 transponders, 2 charging racks, computer w/ DOS version of AUTOSCORE and a couple other 'extras'.

I also sold some other 'extra' stuff to a guy in Australia who rebuilds transponders.

If you are willing to ship overseas...there are still a lot of markets for the old systems.


----------



## J-Dub Racing

Echeconnee said:


> I have one I AM SELLING FOR 1500 COMPLETE


Echeconnee- WIll that accept personals?


----------



## swtour

J-Dub - FAT CHANCE

That won't even cover the price of the decoder on a AMBrc system.

I'd bet it's like the system I just sold... AMB8800 w/ a AMB20 converter, MAYBE an actual AMB20, but I'd doubt it.


----------



## Echeconnee

It does not accept personals. It is the latest system 20 before the AMBRC. Price includes sytem, computer Autoscore race management software and 20 transponders with charger.


----------



## Trixter

Is it still available?


----------



## Kid Kahuna

Echeconnee said:


> It does not accept personals. It is the latest system 20 before the AMBRC. Price includes sytem, computer Autoscore race management software and 20 transponders with charger.


I purched the I-T decoder, w/33' loop, ten personal transponders (to set up for XMOD and Mini-Z's) in 2004, for $3,200.00. The best software out here is the demo of Alycat-(free). I would not get the older AMB systems, you will run into the headaches of not reading the personals!

But that is a good price w.transponders and rack!
Kid


----------



## Craig

With so many racers now having PT's, you're wasting your money on an older AMB20 system. The transponders will be old and either need battery replacements or just be dead and the hardware is not supported by AMB any more either so if something happens to it, it can not be replaced. Save up and get the AMBrc system.


----------



## spyhunter50

i cant find any on ebay....


----------



## swtour

Contrast what CLIFF is selling as a TURNKEY system that still works great, and being an actual AMB20 system, although it can't work with PERSONALS...it can and will work with the WINDOWS based scoring programs...vs. a USED AMBrc system. The track that closed down in IOWA just sold their AMBrc system which I believe only included a OLD Wooden style charging rack, with 5 or 6 rechargable transponders, the decoder and some non-factory loop wires and cables for $3500.00 on Ebay.

AMB Does still have AMB20 transponders NEW for sale (They are a bit more expensive then the AMBrc rechargables) or at least they did last time I talked to AMB. Also the MRT site that sells CLONED personals also has a type of CLONE for the AMB20 system...along with a guy in Australia who rebuilds both types of transponders.

A club or track could EASILY end up with over $6,000- $7,000 invested in a full AMBrc system including handout transponders, new charger, cables, decoder, computer and scoring program....


----------



## spyhunter50

wow 6000 ... did any 1 use the I LAP system? there $700 with 6 trandsponder's all hook up's


----------



## swtour

Never heard of it, but the AMB system is and has been the industry standard for Electronic Timing and Scoring in R/C Racing for a lonnnnnng time.

I know there are some other systems used for Micro racing...but most couldn't handle the abuse the bigger cars lay down.


----------



## spyhunter50

i know that the i lap you have to have a clar window for the trandsponder to work...


----------



## swtour

ok, that may be one of the micro systems I've heard of...I believe it uses I/R instead of a digital signal, similar to the Orion Personal lap timers.


----------



## trailranger

I have seen personals for AMB20 systems. Thy have a button you push that cycles 1~10 on the LED Numbers. All it really does is emulates the track transponders. The run about $90 a piece or about the same price as real AMBrc Personals.


----------



## swtour

trailranger,

Those I believe are the ones from MRT, the same company who clones the AMBrc transponders

 TEAM MRT's CLONE Transponders


----------



## trailranger

Yupppers,


----------



## rm of alabama

spyhunter50 said:


> i cant find any on ebay....


Here is a complete AMBRC system listed on ebay,

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMB-IT-RC-Scori...ryZ34063QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It can be used with personal transponders.


----------



## Streamline

I have a AMBrc2 systems that I will sell for 1800.00 it comes with the decoder, one complete loop and extra loop cord, serial conversion cable, usb cord, a case to keep it in plus I will give the one personal TP that I have. I used this one for 2 years before I shut down our track in December 2009 last year. System works perfect never had an issue with it. I would recommend using the RC Pro Scoring software with the system. This was the only system I found that didnt have problems and wouldn't freeze my computers.

If interested you can email me at [email protected] dot com and I can send you pictures and any thing else you need.

Hope this helps.

Thanks
Bobby


----------



## Jerzferno

swtour said:


> Never heard of it, but the AMB system is and has been the industry standard for Electronic Timing and Scoring in R/C Racing for a lonnnnnng time.
> 
> I know there are some other systems used for Micro racing...but most couldn't handle the abuse the bigger cars lay down.


Yea thats the problem. No compatible competition for them so the skies the limit on pricing. Way over priced.


----------



## Streamline

AMB System sold.

Thanks guys!


----------

